# where are all the herp loving men?



## tarafritz2011 (Jan 23, 2012)

Is it too much to ask that a man doesnt shake in his boots when he sees my snakes? Its getting ridiculous! Come on guys!


----------



## Megzz (Jan 23, 2012)

Really!? Never had that problem yet.


----------



## tarafritz2011 (Jan 23, 2012)

Lucky girl. I must be meeting the wrong people


----------



## snakes123 (Jan 23, 2012)

I like herps 

Ahh well I know heaps of people that dont like they, heaps that dont care. But i more get the 'why the hell do you keep them?' I tell them and then they dont realise its that weird.

Most of my girl friends, not girl friends but girl friends (i got your mind thinking there didnt I?) actually like the animals, and its all the guy friends that dont. Weird heyyy.


----------



## Wrightpython (Jan 23, 2012)

where here im not that hard to find. find a tradie not an office wally and you he should be man enough not to squell and hide. sorry office wallys out there.


----------



## tarafritz2011 (Jan 23, 2012)

snakes123 said:


> I like herps
> 
> Ahh well I know heaps of people that dont like they, heaps that dont care. But i more get the 'why the hell do you keep them?' I tell them and then they dont realise its that weird.
> 
> Most of my girl friends, not girl friends but girl friends (i got your mind thinking there didnt I?) actually like the animals, and its all the guy friends that dont. Weird heyyy.



It is weird! some of my guy friends wont even walk past their tanks


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 23, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> where here im not that hard to find. find a tradie not an office wally and you he should be man enough not to squell and hide. sorry office wallys out there.



+1 for the tradies!! damn pen pushers and there pale skin and there fancy suits.


----------



## snakes123 (Jan 23, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> there pale skin



Ayy leave the pasty ones out of it...  im pasty.


----------



## Khagan (Jan 23, 2012)

They are all on this forum.... I guess that doesn't make it much better lmao =p.


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 23, 2012)

Bet ya just got 900 pms , haha


----------



## tarafritz2011 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hahaha I guess thats true!



Scleropages said:


> Bet ya just got 900 pms , haha



Hahah nah  I do need to find myself a man who will buy me snakes instead of shoes though


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 23, 2012)

snakes123 said:


> Ayy leave the pasty ones out of it...  im pasty.



we are no longer aps mates lol jks


----------



## Wrightpython (Jan 23, 2012)

easy way to find man Go to club and walk up to man rather than standing in corner with ten of your girlfreinds around you and expect him to come to you. Any man who has a young lady walk up to him and ask him to dance is an idiot and not worth it if he dont say thankyou lord and yes would love to dance. Ever that or join or start a herp club up your way and find someone who already loves snakes.


----------



## Renenet (Jan 23, 2012)

tarafritz2011 said:


> Hahah nah  I do need to find myself a man who will buy me snakes instead of shoes though



What a wonderful idea. I have no interest in shoes other than their practicality for walking and getting wet and muddy. I'm not interested in jewellery or flowers either. A man who buys me herps, on the other hand - now that's the way to my heart.


----------



## Wrightpython (Jan 23, 2012)

Renenet said:


> What a wonderful idea. I have no interest in shoes other than their practicality for walking and getting wet and muddy. I'm not interested in jewellery or flowers either. A man who buys me herps, on the other hand - now that's the way to my heart.



what sort and how many


----------



## saximus (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey leave the pen/mouse pushers out of this too 
I have never met a girl who is as into herps as much as me and some of my friends. I wish I knew some girls like you. The male and female herpers must just hang out in different places


----------



## Megzz (Jan 23, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> easy way to find man Go to club and walk up to man rather than standing in corner with ten of your girlfreinds around you and expect him to come to you. Any man who has a young lady walk up to him and ask him to dance is an idiot and not worth it if he dont say thankyou lord and yes would love to dance. Ever that or join or start a herp club up your way and find someone who already loves snakes.


How does your first suggestion help with finding a guy into snakes?


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 23, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> +1 for the tradies!! damn pen pushers and there pale skin and there fancy suits.



Hell yeah.. damn paper pushers with their pasty white skins pushing their pens around signing the tradies contracts and paychecks with their fancy pens pushing them around... No wait :shock:... Let me start again

Damn paper pushers with their pasty white skins....


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jan 23, 2012)

I'd love to get my wife interested in herps. We've got well over a hundred pets but she just can't get to like my snakes.


----------



## Wrightpython (Jan 23, 2012)

Megzz said:


> How does your first suggestion help with finding a guy into snakes?



it doesnt really sorry got lost in what i was doing. new idea tell men they can show you there snake if they handle your snake first


----------



## tarafritz2011 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hahahaha clever!


----------



## Specks (Jan 24, 2012)

ahah tara im the same but of the opposite sex
where are all the girls on the gold coast that like snakes ?
Im stumped to know where they are


----------



## leamos (Jan 24, 2012)

Specks said:


> ahah tara im the same but of the opposite sex
> where are all the girls on the gold coast that like snakes ?
> Im stumped to know where they are



I feel a APS blind date coming on, Specks this is Tara, Tara this is Specks


----------



## ssssmithy (Jan 24, 2012)

wonder how many desperate boys pm'd and befriended you now! hahahah


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 24, 2012)

tarafritz2011 said:


> Is it too much to ask that a man doesnt shake in his boots when he sees my snakes? Its getting ridiculous! Come on guys!


Are you certain that it is the "sight of your snakes" that causing the tremors? Bearing in mind it is one of those unique reactions than can be induced by entirely opposite stimuli "fight and flight" or "excitement and anticipation"... 

One other small piece of advice. Before inviting a gentleman back to your place, you need to stop explaining that you are right into snakes and especially like getting them out and handling them. I suspect that some of the gentlemen in question find themselves at somewhat of a loss due to having misplaced expectations.




Renenet said:


> What a wonderful idea. I have no interest in shoes other than their practicality for walking and getting wet and muddy. I'm not interested in jewellery or flowers either. A man who buys me herps, on the other hand - now that's the way to my heart.


 
Now there is a woman after my own heart. A female herper who is happy to get down and get dirty!
And speaking of "dirty", those individuals who have a tendency to see double meanings in the most innocuous of comment and as a result view this last statement as a double entendre, I have only one thing to say to you... you are absolutely correct.

Blue


----------



## feathergrass (Jan 24, 2012)

meh at least some men buy flowers and jewllery my last man used to give me weapons lol got a pygmy blow dart gun for easter and a necklace that had a one inch dagger hidden in it for valentines.....started to wonder if he wanted me to kill him off


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Jan 24, 2012)

With you on this one, men that genuinly like snakes are hard to find.. Most I meet say they like snakes but when I get them out move to the other side of the house haha. Most of my mates have only just started to relax around them.. Good luck on finding a man =]


----------



## PythonLegs (Jan 24, 2012)

Ever think maybe the snakes are just an excuse to leave?


----------



## Megzz (Jan 24, 2012)

pythonlegs said:


> ever think maybe the snakes are just an excuse to leave?


lol.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 24, 2012)

Id love a dollar for every tradie i have seen carry on like a biatch when confronted with a snake.
I had one guy, a huge man, hike up his King Gee shorts and squeel like a girl from on top of a chair when i pulled the (rubber ) snake from a lavender bush in his front yard..
The sight of a snake is a great leveller and trancends mere occupations or work streams.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 24, 2012)

Now... you see it works both ways. Back when I was single I would try and find girls interested in snakes, suprise, suprise they always took it the wrong way.

I once said there's nothing I like more than sitting on the couch on a saturday night watching TV with a cold beer while playing with my python... that really did'nt go down so well, must have been lost in translation somewhere :?


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 24, 2012)

Or sitting on the lounge and asking " Do you mind if i pull my python out"?


----------



## AirCooled (Jan 24, 2012)

As a single man dating I need to come up with a disclaimer,'I have snakes,they don't roam the house,they won't kill you and it also doesn't mean I'm weird,evil or worship the devil'


----------



## KingSirloin (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes, I'd like a girl I could buy diamonds for, without breaking the bank. Or next time I walk into a bar and chat to one, I can say I manufacture my own!


----------



## Defective (Jan 24, 2012)

if i could find a guy that would buy me a lacie I'd melt....buy me jewellery and i guarantee it will stay in the box...i wear my medic-alert bracelet and that's it... oh except for when I get my neck pierced. tattoos, piercings and herps are the way to my heart. any of you fellas like that out there in adelaide??


----------



## Snowman (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm glad my Mrs isn't a snake nerd.... She handles them and cleans them when I'm away. But she has her own interests and passions. I think it's our differences that keep us interested in eachother. Also I'm attracted to girls that present themselves well and aren't as earthy as most snake lovers.  (only met two snake chicks that aren't covered in tatts and wear make up and jewelry)..


----------



## Wrightpython (Jan 24, 2012)

Defective said:


> if i could find a guy that would buy me a lacie I'd melt....buy me jewellery and i guarantee it will stay in the box...i wear my medic-alert bracelet and that's it... oh except for when I get my neck pierced. tattoos, piercings and herps are the way to my heart. any of you fellas like that out there in adelaide??



ive got a lacie 7 tatts and my ear peirced but live in sydney hey 3 out of 4 arent bad


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jan 24, 2012)

Snowman said:


> Also I'm attracted to girls that present themselves well and aren't as earthy as most snake lovers.  (only met two snake chicks that aren't covered in tatts and wear make up and jewelry)..




You can be covered in tats and still present yourself well thank you very much...


----------



## PythonLegs (Jan 24, 2012)

Ohhh snowman..I hope your flame suit is double strength. Anyway, haven't you heard tattooed skin tastes better?


----------



## tarafritz2011 (Jan 24, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> You can be covered in tats and still present yourself well thank you very much...



Agreed. I only have four but they are all hidden, except my neck one which is a single word  most people don't pick me as a reptile keeper


----------



## Snowman (Jan 24, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> You can be covered in tats and still present yourself well thank you very much...



I think you missed my fullstop!? Yes I like girls that present themselves well and arn't as earthy hippie looking. Then in another sentance I mentioned tatts, make up and jewlery. Never said anything about not presenting well WITH tatts.
I would consider the above to present well with discrete tatts.


----------



## Tinky (Jan 24, 2012)

I always say that I am part of a native animal group, (SOFAR-Socoety Of Frogs And Reptiles).

Let them assume furry.

Don't under any circumstance mention the S word to early.


----------



## jeffa_8 (Jan 24, 2012)

feathergrass said:


> meh at least some men buy flowers and jewllery  my last man used to give me weapons lol got a pygmy blow dart gun for easter and a necklace that had a one inch dagger hidden in it for valentines.....started to wonder if he wanted me to kill him off



Just out of curiosity but what did happen to your "last" man?........


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 24, 2012)

Tatts are HOT and peircings rock...


----------



## Snowman (Jan 24, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> Tatts are HOT and peircings rock...


LOL exacty everyone has their own oppinion of hot


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 24, 2012)

Snowman said:


> LOL exacty everyone has their own oppinion of hot



Definitely mate, a rose by any other name would still smell as sweet...

Some of us just prefer our roses with extra adornment


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Jan 24, 2012)

Renenet said:


> What a wonderful idea. I have no interest in shoes other than their practicality for walking and getting wet and muddy. I'm not interested in jewellery or flowers either. A man who buys me herps, on the other hand - now that's the way to my heart.



EXACTLY...... Who needs shoes an flowers an diamonds lol..... I most definitely swoon an melt over a rep pressy..

still buy me chocolate though haha


----------



## saximus (Jan 24, 2012)

While we're quoting old Bill:
"To gild refined gold, to paint the lily, to throw perfume on the violet...is wasteful and ridiculous excess" 
I shouldn't talk though, I've got tatts and piercings but I can see the appeal of "natural" beauty as well


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Jan 24, 2012)

The girls at the night clubs showing off thier snakes don't seem to have any trouble attracting men. LOL.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 24, 2012)

MR_IAN_DAVO said:


> The girls at the night clubs showing off thier snakes don't seem to have any trouble attracting men. LOL.
> 
> Cheers
> Ian



Been spending a bit to much time on oxford street mate? lol


----------



## longqi (Jan 24, 2012)

Interesting bit of data

Kept basic records over 17 yrs demonstrating

Except for a brief period around 13/15 [peer pressure?]
more males than females are scared of snakes
Works out around 43/57% and remains pretty constant through all age groups except adolescent teens where screaming is de rigeur for any group of young girls and even if one wants to play with a snake the alpha female in the group has the last word

Next one is very different
women who are scared of snakes are often much more scared than men are
some have really terrified reactions whereas most scared men are cautiously afraid


----------



## dylan-rocks (Jan 24, 2012)

Ever heard of eharmony


----------



## AirCooled (Jan 24, 2012)

dylan-rocks said:


> Ever heard of eharmony


Have you seen how expensive it is?


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 24, 2012)

Herp lovin man right here, Already bin got.


----------



## dylan-rocks (Jan 24, 2012)

Deadpan said:


> Have you seen how expensive it is?


 

you can never put a price on love


----------



## myusername (Jan 24, 2012)

I am surprised at how many of my mates are scared of my snakes. Granted there are some who will hold them freely, but even some of my mates who think they are 'cool' still refuse to hold them. Most of the girls I've shown them to hold them with little hesitation; provided they don't have a preconceived hatred towards them.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jan 24, 2012)

It's normally the other way around. It's hard to find woman that like snakes, most cringe at the first mention of anything reptilian.



dylan-rocks said:


> you can never put a price on love


Yes you can $1500 a night but it's only fake love lol


----------



## Tildy (Jan 24, 2012)

My sister's ex was a bikie type. Huge, bearded guy who just knew he was tough. One day (when they were still together) she went to the shed to get a bag and saw a huge carpet python curled up on it. She wondered what his reaction would be to it so called him out of the house to get the bag for her cause 'she couldnt quite reach it'. Out he swaggered in boxers and gumboots, beer in hand. He reached for the bag, felt the snake, screamed like a girl and ran. He cleared one of his bikes in one jump and bolted for the house spilling beer as he went. Funniest thing ever! And goes to show, you never can tell who will be ok with them and who wont.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 24, 2012)

myusername said:


> I am surprised at how many of my mates are scared of my snakes. Granted there are some who will hold them freely, but even some of my mates who think they are 'cool' still refuse to hold them. Most of the girls I've shown them to hold them with little hesitation; provided they don't have a preconceived hatred towards them.



I've never been comfortable bout handling another man's python as well....


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jan 24, 2012)

the problem is that when you are both into reptiles, there is no one to say no to the next purchase!


----------



## AirCooled (Jan 24, 2012)

shea_and_ruby said:


> the problem is that when you are both into reptiles, there is no one to say no to the next purchase!


How is that a problem?


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jan 25, 2012)

then you end up broke and a house jam packed full of enclosures. its got to the point where our 5 year old son say to us 'no mummy! no more snakes, you have enough!'


----------



## maddog-1979 (Jan 25, 2012)

i try not to mention the "herp" word when talking to girls. but then 1 of my mates will always interrupt with "get him to show ya his python" in a double entendre kinda way.....then i have to explain i keep reptiles, then they have to go to the bathroom or get another drink and never return :-(


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 25, 2012)

maddog-1979 said:


> i try not to mention the "herp" word when talking to girls. but then 1 of my mates will always interrupt with "get him to show ya his python" in a double entendre kinda way.....then i have to explain i keep reptiles, then they have to go to the bathroom or get another drink and never return :-(



I would'nt either "_I got herps_" or "_Do you want to see my herps_" would'nt be a good opening line.... Probably a good thing to leave that out all together


----------



## myusername (Jan 25, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> I've never been comfortable bout handling another man's python as well....




Touché.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 25, 2012)

myusername said:


> Touché.



No... no... no touch, definitely no touchy


----------



## Erebos (Jan 25, 2012)

Deadpan said:


> How is that a problem?



You end up with no where to sleep lol


Cheers Brenton


----------



## -Katana- (Jan 25, 2012)

I love my pythons. And I like a man (or lass ) who is equally comfortable rocking a $1000 wool suit or a set of jeans.


----------



## D3pro (Jan 25, 2012)

Sorry it was too similar


----------



## maddog-1979 (Jan 25, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> I would'nt either "_I got herps_" or "_Do you want to see my herps_" would'nt be a good opening line.... Probably a good thing to leave that out all together


and "my herps is spreading" when a clutch of eggs hatch is probly misunderstood too


----------



## tarafritz2011 (Jan 25, 2012)

D3pro said:


> View attachment 235638
> 
> 
> Sorry it was too similar



Hahah that made me laugh. That isn't why I started this thread though  I've come to the conclusion that all the herp loving real men are right here, and unfortunatly not lurking my backyard waiting to ask me out. So I'm going to sit with my snakes now and cry and wonder why nobody loves us.  lol


----------



## Defective (Jan 25, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> ive got a lacie 7 tatts and my ear peirced but live in sydney hey 3 out of 4 arent bad


lol, i actually really like sydney. come check out adelaide i'll give you the grand tour!


----------



## feathergrass (Jan 25, 2012)

jeffa_8 said:


> Just out of curiosity but what did happen to your "last" man?........



i accidently got him in the leg with metal blow dart with a pink fluro top ( that set was a christmas present). He was all good with that but decided the katana get got me for my birthday wasnt a good idea and got me chocolate...infact after that it was chocolate and girly stuff .....we drifted apart i am not much into flowers ( they die) chocolate ( they melt........hell i love chocolate) crunch came when i wanted to come to au he doesnt like wild animals of any sort and told me to go by myself and hopefully get eaten by a croc and i said well that would be a good way to go and left


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 25, 2012)

maddog-1979 said:


> and "my herps is spreading" when a clutch of eggs hatch is probly misunderstood too




Or to mention " I've had crabs, but i'd rather herps". 

Oh wait, i thought of another. "Do you want to come home and you can see my frillies"?


----------



## AirCooled (Jan 25, 2012)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Or to mention " I've had crabs, but i'd rather herps".
> 
> Oh wait, i thought of another. "Do you want to come home and you can see my frillies"?


if you moved out of your car you would find better class of girls to date..


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 25, 2012)

..


----------



## jedi_339 (Jan 25, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> +1 for the tradies!! damn pen pushers and there pale skin and there fancy suits.



-1 or more for tradies and labourers, almost all the ones I've ever worked with (and it's a lot over the last few years) are the biggest pansies about reptiles, won't even touch a beardie if I catch one, and snakes, lucky to get within 20ft



feathergrass said:


> meh at least some men buy flowers and jewllery my last man used to give me weapons lol got a pygmy blow dart gun for easter and a necklace that had a one inch dagger hidden in it for valentines.....started to wonder if he wanted me to kill him off





:O I want gifts like that, I'd almost turn for that............almost

I gave my girlfriend some throwing knives a few years running..........I was more worried she'd be able to get me without much chasing :lol:


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 25, 2012)

jedi_339 said:


> -1 or more for tradies and labourers, almost all the ones I've ever worked with (and it's a lot over the last few years) are the biggest pansies about reptiles, won't even touch a beardie if I catch one, and snakes, lucky to get within 20ft



Must be them banana bending tradies you have up there, something in the water  and my post was referring to a previous post made about office workers ( pen pushers) no offence to you guys that are pen pushers but I'd rather be out in the sun then be stuck inside an office for 10 hours a day



Deadpan said:


> if you moved out of your car you would find better class of girls to date..



depends what he's driving


----------



## jedi_339 (Jan 25, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> Must be them banana bending tradies you have up there, something in the water  and my post was referring to a previous post made about office workers ( pen pushers) no offence to you guys that are pen pushers but I'd rather be out in the sun then be stuck inside an office for 10 hours a day



definitely agree with you there, the air con and being inside makes me feel sick,

then again I've done some work in Western Australia and NSW, and they were exactly the same, I think it's the type of people that are involved in that industry, they appear tough on the outside, but are **** scared of things they don't properly understand.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 25, 2012)

jedi_339 said:


> definitely agree with you there, the air con and being inside makes me feel sick,
> 
> then again I've done some work in Western Australia and NSW, and they were exactly the same, I think it's the type of people that are involved in that industry, they appear tough on the outside, but are **** scared of things they don't properly understand.



agreed mate. I do have a few tradie mates that won't step into my rep room but will go an jump of cliffs (base jumping) every person's different, if everyone was the same the world would be one boring place.


----------



## Wrightpython (Jan 25, 2012)

By the way i am still here, why havent you found me yet, im by the big tree. Ow well looks like i need more tatts and peircings



-Katana- said:


> I love my pythons. And I like a man (or lass ) who is equally comfortable rocking a $1000 wool suit or a set of jeans.



And BINGO we have a winner.


----------



## cwebb (Jan 25, 2012)

i brought a guy home from the pub and he saw my snake in my room and left


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 25, 2012)

cwebb said:


> i brought a guy home from the pub and he saw my snake in my room and left



eewww you have a snake lol just kidding.. And here I was thinkin they breed em tough out in bathurst


----------



## Wrightpython (Jan 25, 2012)

cwebb said:


> i brought a guy home from the pub and he saw my snake in my room and left



i like your style but what sort of pub was it. it wasnt called the "pink slipper" was it


----------



## -Katana- (Jan 25, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> By the way i am still here, why havent you found me yet, im by the big tree. Ow well looks like i need more tatts and peircings
> 
> 
> 
> And BINGO we have a winner.



Why, thank you.

Even better if those jeans are Levis 501 button fly.


----------



## maddog-1979 (Jan 25, 2012)

cwebb said:


> i brought a guy home from the pub and he saw my snake in my room and left



looking at your avatar, you could have a cobra there and i would still dive in head first. 


sorry but i'm male


and i'm not really sorry


----------



## AirCooled (Jan 25, 2012)

cwebb said:


> i brought a guy home from the pub and he saw my snake in my room and left



I wouldn't stress,if its the snake in your avatar,he was certainly not your type,think he plays for the wrong team...


----------



## Wrightpython (Jan 26, 2012)

-Katana- said:


> Why, thank you.
> 
> Even better if those jeans are Levis 501 button fly.



Your welcome and i dont care what jeans women wear as long as they come of easy, oops sorry writing what im thinking not thinking what im writing



Defective said:


> lol, i actually really like sydney. come check out adelaide i'll give you the grand tour!



i have to come to adelaide to buy some adelaide black granite for my business next month. Ill pm you when nearer day maybe we can go herping for the night or not.


----------



## werdy (Jan 26, 2012)

try being a a herp loving poof looking for another herp loving poof - most run a mile when they see a mouse let alone a snake thats not attached between two legs


----------



## BrownHash (Jan 26, 2012)

I seem to have experienced the oposite to most people here. Most girls I come across are interested in the fact that I'm into reptiles, even if its not their cup of tea they are always intrigued and want to find out more. Also, throw around the "herp" word and be proud of it. It confuses the hell out of people and girls love being confused 

Having said all that, I don't like girlfriends that are too into reptiles. Too much in common can become a burden.


----------



## Brit-toni (Jan 26, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> +1 for the tradies!! damn pen pushers and there pale skin and there fancy suits.



couldnt have said it better my self, actually come to think of it my man is a tradie and he freaking loved my first python and my ex was a pen pusher and sqirmed like a b**** when i took my poy outta his enclosure.but now my tradie man isnt so keen on getting another considering we have 2x great danes 2x cats and a poodle  
but i will have my way !!


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm very lucky lol. My bf loves snakes, but not as much as me, he wants to keep them but he's not herp mad, which keeps it a good balance (and makes it hard for him to say no when I ask for more reps!) When I first met him, he was willing to handle my feisty bredli boy who has a reputation amongst my friends :lol: so that won it for me! :lol:


----------



## Boney (Jan 26, 2012)

rsvp sucks lol i need a girl that likes reps ... 

i love reps but love girls more but im scared of them haha ....

i rate myself at least a 3 but probly a 5 or 6 lol i like to chase above my number so rejection is a nothing now . my mates like to go the uglies strait up to save the rush at the end of the night .but im after quality in everyway so i could be waiting a while but you get that . 

ps i got a big heart , a big house a big pool a job and best of all a big python . cameras broken so dont ask to see pics of my python lol


----------



## Leasdraco (Jan 26, 2012)

Boney said:


> ps i got a big heart , a big house a big pool a job and best of all a big python . cameras broken so dont ask to see pics of my python lol



Its ok i dont need to see pics of your "python"


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 26, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> Definitely mate, a rose by any other name would still smell as sweet...
> 
> Some of us just prefer our roses with extra adornment



A rose by any other name still has thorns!


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 26, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> A rose by any other name still has thorns!



Bit of pain can sometimes be good...


----------



## fishunter (Jan 26, 2012)

This threads a classic, i thought it was hard enough finding a girl who can be in the same room as a snake, let alone own one herself hahaha


----------



## BrownHash (Jan 26, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> A rose by any other name still has thorns!



What if it was named 'The Thornless Rose"?


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Jan 26, 2012)

Boney said:


> rsvp sucks lol i need a girl that likes reps ...
> 
> i love reps but love girls more but im scared of them haha ....
> 
> ...



 haha this made me laugh.. You have a few pluses then hey..

I'da thought being a cop you'd pull chicks easy!! Men in uniform an all that jaz lol


----------



## Erebos (Jan 26, 2012)

Men in uniforms don't pull chicks its just a plus or a convo starter. Hahahahah


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Jan 26, 2012)

No they pretty much pull chicks lol..

I know A few girls who keep tabs on how many uniforms they've collected!! Regardless of looks lol


----------



## Heelssss (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes, men in Uniform are our fantasy, that's why strippers get dressed as cops , firies etc but tradies R the go, well for me anyways


----------



## Beard (Jan 26, 2012)

here i am  

im awesome, just ask me 

i can cook. i can clean. i can lift heavy things. i can grow a fantastic beard, and as the song says, ' you should consider having sex with a bearded man'. 

that applies to you all


----------



## Heelssss (Jan 26, 2012)

Beard said:


> here i am
> 
> im awesome, just ask me
> 
> ...




If ur sexy and can rock a beard god help you!!! Amen


----------



## Erebos (Jan 26, 2012)

Beard said:


> here i am
> 
> im awesome, just ask me
> 
> ...



Hahahah well I'm a tradie have a beard and have a uniform. Guess that's y I have a chick that loves herps as much as me. Dang I'm lucky hahaha so sorry beard can't apply that to me. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 26, 2012)

Pineapplekitten said:


> No they pretty much pull chicks lol..
> 
> I know A few girls who keep tabs on how many uniforms they've collected!! Regardless of looks lol



Yep... If it's going to be a nice present, nice wrapping paper gives it just that little extra bit of pop


----------



## Heelssss (Jan 26, 2012)

Who doesn't love Unwrapping !!!! Hey ladies


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Jan 26, 2012)

fangs01 said:


> Who doesn't love Unwrapping !!!! Hey ladies



Haha I was gonna say we all luv the extra POP!! but unwrapping works too


----------



## gosia (Jan 26, 2012)

yeap! I'd love a man that would buy me diamonds! Complete with enclosure and heat lamps :lol:


----------



## Heelssss (Jan 26, 2012)

Unwrapping is the thrill of the pressy


----------



## Beard (Jan 26, 2012)

fangs01 said:


> If ur sexy and can rock a beard god help you!!! Amen


hahaha god has helped me hahaha


----------



## myusername (Jan 26, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> No... no... no touch, definitely no touchy



Has something traumatic happened to you in the past?


----------



## Defective (Jan 27, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> i have to come to adelaide to buy some adelaide black granite for my business next month. Ill pm you when nearer day maybe we can go herping for the night or not.



unfortunately there's no where decent to go herping....unlike the east coast. unless you go to kangaroo island.



brenton said:


> Men in uniforms don't pull chicks its just a plus or a convo starter. Hahahahah



i'm a sucker for a guy in uniform....makes mah heart melt.


----------



## Beard (Jan 27, 2012)

Did i mention that i used to be a firefighter, still got the uniform too


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jan 27, 2012)

i have trouble finding a girl who likes elapids,there snake snobs they only like cute pythons


----------



## Beard (Jan 27, 2012)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> i have trouble finding a girl who likes elapids,there snake snobs they only like cute pythons



Really? I haven't met a girl yet (in person, internet acquaintances don't count) who likes snakes at all. Pythons or otherwise.


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 27, 2012)

After being rescued I was flown in a helicopter to Darwin.

1. Awesome trip in helicopter for an hour (free)
2. Amazingly beautiful scenery (free)
3. Surrounded by 5 very fit Tactical Response Group blokes,all in uniform
and one of them was feeding me lollies (priceless)
*sigh uniforms rock!


----------



## Beard (Jan 27, 2012)

Better get to the costume shop quick smart Steve.


----------



## Erebos (Jan 27, 2012)

Lol this is funny


Cheers Brenton


----------



## vampstorso (Jan 27, 2012)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> i have trouble finding a girl who likes elapids,there snake snobs they only like cute pythons



Rob,


Any girl that doesnt love the cat food eating red belly is not worth your time!



br3nton said:


> Men in uniforms don't pull chicks its just a plus or a convo starter. Hahahahah
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton



...yeah I won't complain about your uniform, ever, haha


----------



## Heelssss (Jan 27, 2012)

Beard said:


> Did i mention that i used to be a firefighter, still got the uniform too



Dribbles a bit!


----------



## Wrightpython (Jan 27, 2012)

i have a mankini does that count as uniform


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Jan 27, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> i have a mankini does that count as uniform



It counts for a good laugh


----------



## NightsMistress (Jan 27, 2012)

I seem to be the one who buys the herps for him... Lol.Feels unloved.


----------



## MiddleOfNowhere (Jan 30, 2012)

Well, when your partner, that claims they are not fond of snakes does this






It tells you that you have found the right one.
Originally she was just as scared of snakes as i was.

MON


----------



## paultheo (Jan 31, 2012)

if you took me home from the pub i doubt if i would even notice a python.... way too many distractions, 
in fact its taken me half an hour to write this. nice avatar by the way



cwebb said:


> i brought a guy home from the pub and he saw my snake in my room and left


----------



## SYNeR (Jan 31, 2012)

Where are the herp loving men?.. They're off playing with their snakes..


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 31, 2012)

paultheo said:


> if you took me home from the pub i doubt if i would even notice a python.... way too many distractions,
> in fact its taken me half an hour to write this. nice avatar by the way



smooooth! lol


----------



## Gruni (Jan 31, 2012)

My wife is fine with me getting a snake and doesn't edge away when there is one next to her, she just isn't interested in being hands on like my daughter and I. Funny most of the people I know are pretty cool about the whole snake thing, guys and girls.


----------



## Nighthawk (Jan 31, 2012)

I guess I'm just greedy; I'll take pretty shoes, dresses and jewellery, jeans boots and dirt, bushwalks or fancy dinners; I don't care. Then again it could just be 'not picky' lol. Already married but I'll take another... he can clean house, watch the kids and pass me another wine and some cake, I think I deserve the rest. Hell, I popped out 3 kids, moved countries (four times), moved house twice as many times and took it all in my stride (although that probably explains why I snapped back to 53kg after each pregnancy...), all in 5 years.
Sod it, we have enough herps I think I'll start saving for shoes and dresses, maybe by the time the kids move out... Then again I'd *love* some T+ childreni...


----------



## cement (Jan 31, 2012)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> i have trouble finding a girl who likes elapids,there snake snobs they only like cute pythons



Yeah? gee. I wonder why...


----------



## Wrightpython (Jan 31, 2012)

i have a very cute python


----------



## Defective (Feb 1, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> i have a very cute python


hehehe


----------



## Ambush (Feb 1, 2012)

I wish I could find a gal who likes my herps.. oh well


----------



## Heelssss (Feb 1, 2012)

Ambush said:


> I wish I could find a gal who likes my herps.. oh well



You must be a vegetarian and drink water


----------



## Erebos (Feb 1, 2012)

fangs01 said:


> You must be a vegetarian and drink water



Hahahahahahahhahahagag I'm actually laughing its hurting. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## PhilK (Feb 1, 2012)

Tildy said:


> My sister's ex was a bikie type. Huge, bearded guy who just knew he was tough. One day (when they were still together) she went to the shed to get a bag and saw a huge carpet python curled up on it. She wondered what his reaction would be to it so called him out of the house to get the bag for her cause 'she couldnt quite reach it'. Out he swaggered in boxers and gumboots, beer in hand. He reached for the bag, felt the snake, screamed like a girl and ran. He cleared one of his bikes in one jump and bolted for the house spilling beer as he went. Funniest thing ever! And goes to show, you never can tell who will be ok with them and who wont.



That exact same scenario goes for gruesome sights, and blood etc.

I have lost count of the amount of huge big burly men and farm hands who step in to help with a procedure and end up flat on the floor. I have definitely seen more brutes passed out than any other type of person.


----------



## Wrightpython (Feb 1, 2012)

My wife runs every time i get my python out with me yelling i have herps not herpes


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Feb 1, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> My wife runs every time i get my python out with me yelling i have herps not herpes



hahaha sharing is caring


----------



## Wrightpython (Feb 1, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> hahaha sharing is caring



im trying to share but she doesnt care


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Feb 1, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> im trying to share but she doesnt care



lol


----------



## Defective (Feb 2, 2012)

*mutters to self* damn adelaide and its man drought!!!


----------



## Beard (Feb 2, 2012)

Defective said:


> *mutters to self* damn adelaide and its man drought!!!



I'm pretty sure that The Beards are from Adelaide.


----------



## Defective (Feb 2, 2012)

but i doubt they are single or don't quiver at the sight of a rep!


----------



## Beard (Feb 2, 2012)

Maybe, but they've got awesome beards.


----------



## Defective (Feb 2, 2012)

i need a single man.....beard or no beard....


----------



## Recharge (Feb 2, 2012)

perhaps you're just too picky? :lol:


----------



## Defective (Feb 2, 2012)

hardly....i don't have very high standards....just that he is not married and respects me and the decisions i make.....


----------



## AirCooled (Feb 2, 2012)

Defective said:


> *mutters to self* damn adelaide and its man drought!!!


In QLD its a herp loving woman drought!!!


----------



## Defective (Feb 2, 2012)

i can totally sympathise with you deadpan.....it sucks balls!


----------



## AirCooled (Feb 2, 2012)

With every herp related rejection comes another snake,somethings gotta give,running out of room for snakes.........


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 2, 2012)

tarafritz2011 said:


> is it too much to ask that a man doesnt shake in his boots when he sees my snakes? Its getting ridiculous! Come on guys!


don't know whats wrong with the pussy guys in qld but me and my 3 kids all love reptiles


----------



## AirCooled (Feb 2, 2012)

I live in qld and I am certainly not a pussy guy,if I could tell you what I see in a average day,it might make you scream.But because of federal and state laws I can't say much.


----------



## Specks (Feb 3, 2012)

i agree dead pan
They are hard to find and if you do they generally dont care ahaha


----------



## Brit-toni (May 23, 2012)

This is so funny I always thought girls were the ones who hated snakes (with myself being the exception) but it turn's out my girlfriends will handle my python but if they see a mouse or rat, even a frozen one they run for the hills, screaming and jumping onto furniture.


----------



## Snake-Supplies (May 23, 2012)

tarafritz2011 said:


> Lucky girl. I must be meeting the wrong people



Let me introduce myself...


----------



## Rocky (May 23, 2012)

I've sifted through hoards of women in the last few years. My current female is in love with my reptiles. She is getting a BHP soon. Must be love.


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 23, 2012)

This is such a funny thread  I must say that while I was single for 16 months, most of the Men I met were very keen to carry on a friendship either if I got "rid of the snakes" or they pretended to be ok with the snakes until they felt secure enough to let me know that me keeping snakes was an issue and I needed to get rid of them? I would NEVER recommend online dating sites, I learned the hard way. There might be a minute number of success stories but the bad far out weigh the good I am afraid  Luckily for me my Husband decided to show me exactly why I fell in love with him 17 years ago and we are back together now. He does not share my passion for Pythons, but he will hold the Coastal yearlings and build my shelves and enclosures for me, so I cannot complain  I think I will keep him  I dont share his passion for stamps either lol however we both love Fishing and camping and old Monaro's, so I reckon You dont have to find a Man/Woman that loves reptiles as much just one that can appreciate and accept that you do


----------



## StellaDoore (May 23, 2012)

Soooo many snake puns, my head is spinning! Brilliant thread though, totally agree with the topic! Hopefully the herp-loving men will come out of hiding at the VHS meeting next week.


----------



## Brit-toni (May 23, 2012)

Wow ladies we should get together and do some 'girl's with reptile' photo shoots and use them in a book or something for a fundraiser for the reptile rescue.a bit sexy, a bit naughty but of course tasteful 

P.s I know loads of guys who would live this stuff


----------



## Skelhorn (May 23, 2012)

Brit-toni said:


> Wow ladies we should get together and do some 'girl's with reptile' photo shoots and use them in a book or something for a fundraiser for the reptile rescue.a bit sexy, a bit naughty but of course tasteful
> 
> P.s I know loads of guys who would live this stuff



I would buy that book or calender


----------



## saximus (May 23, 2012)

It already exists. From memory they don't like links to it on here but Google "australian girls of herpetology calendar"


----------



## Busababe (May 23, 2012)

tarafritz2011 said:


> Hahaha I guess thats true!
> 
> 
> 
> Hahah nah  I do need to find myself a man who will buy me snakes instead of shoes though



I found a man who loves to buy me snakes AND shoes, and diamonds, motorcycles, cars, clothes....... So I married him!!!


----------



## Kimberlyann (May 23, 2012)

A guy that loves repties as much as i do, is covered in tattos, is around my age, single and in my area. Ohh and he cant be a complete nut case, must be able to support himself, doesnt drink or do drugs 24\7.... Yehhh rigghhhttt! Never going to happen


----------



## Busababe (May 23, 2012)

Don't give up mate. I was 39 before I found my Mr Perfect. But he was well worth the wait.


----------



## Erebos (May 23, 2012)

And my girlfriend loves me for me (well I think she dose) and loves reptiles as well


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Kc_read (May 23, 2012)

Try finding a a chick that likes reptiles... man i get some wierd looks from the chicks i know


----------



## Busababe (May 23, 2012)

I love reptiles, especially snakes. But I do know most of my friends think I am crazy, male and female.


----------



## Ambush (May 23, 2012)

Where are all the Herp gals? :facepalm:


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 23, 2012)

Ambush said:


> Where are all the Herp gals? :facepalm:


Heh heh heh when I did my stint as a single Lady I thought I was going to move states  there didnt seem to be any Herp loving Males my age in QLD ... although I spose that wouldnt mean they'd want some-one my age anyhow :shock: lol


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 23, 2012)

Hello Ladies lol. It's normally the other way around most woman hate/fear reptiles.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 23, 2012)

abnrmal91 said:


> Hello Ladies lol. It's normally the other way around most woman hate/fear reptiles.




i thought you had a fiance dan?


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 23, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> i thought you had a fiance dan?


Unless you know something I don't then no fiancé. Their is another Daniel on here who has a fiancé.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 23, 2012)

abnrmal91 said:


> Unless you know something I don't then no fiancé. Their is another Daniel on here who has a fiancé.




sorry hun, thought it was you. shall have to find a good girl for you!!!!!


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 23, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> sorry hun, thought it was you. shall have to find a good girl for you!!!!!


He might prefer a BAD one ha ha ha


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 23, 2012)

MoreliaJewels said:


> He might prefer a BAD one ha ha ha


Haha no someone nice who I get on well with is enough for me. Anything else is a bonus lol


----------



## pretzels (May 23, 2012)

the look on the guys face at the real estate agencies today when i told him i was in brissy to pick up my new snake= priceless!

i actually havent met a guy except my younger brother who is willing to hold my snakes let alone go near them!!!

eh theres bound to be someone on the coast who will love me AND my reptiles  until then..im just gonna keep collecting snakes haha


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 23, 2012)

MoreliaJewels said:


> He might prefer a BAD one ha ha ha



um hunney you know me well enough to know i only hang with " bad girls"!

lol


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 23, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> um hunney you know me well enough to know i only hang with " bad girls"!
> 
> lol


Phewww you scared me for a minute heh heh heh heh


----------



## Revell13 (May 23, 2012)

just quietly, this is a photo from my latest shoot, 







ok so the photo's are a bit strange, the photographer was going for a specific "look" but you get the point (toned/not excruciatingly ugly)

Im an ex-snowboard instructing barman who's just left the defence force to do a degree in computer science, and I can't even find a girlfriend at the moment, let alone one who actually likes the fact I have dragons living in my room.

Where are all the herp girls at, seriously?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 23, 2012)

lmao.... no need to worry.


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 23, 2012)

Revell13 said:


> just quietly, this is a photo from my latest shoot,
> 
> View attachment 253003
> 
> ...


Darn, wish I was the type to go all cougary roflmfao..... I am sure you will not stay single for too long now! methinks your inbox shall overflow


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 23, 2012)

Revell13 said:


> just quietly, this is a photo from my latest shoot,
> 
> View attachment 253003
> 
> ...


you are soooooooooooooooooooooooooo lucky that i like my men with 150kgs behind them. other than that you're a little bit cute........


----------



## Revell13 (May 23, 2012)

HA I wish lol


----------



## pretzels (May 23, 2012)

Revell...how the hell are you still single!!!!! 

why are people scared of dragons??


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 23, 2012)

what the 150kg bit?


----------



## Revell13 (May 23, 2012)

No idea, and my friends (guys and girls) responses to me getting water dragons were anything from "ewwwwww" to "they're kind of cute, so long as you don't have to touch them" and a choice quote from Will: "I'm never babysitting for you"


----------



## pretzels (May 23, 2012)

my big sister told me she would never ever babysit my snakes...yer she was handling him within a month. iv forced my snakes on my baby sister. shes getting dragons soon now haha.

i mean snakes i could probably understand why girls are a big scared but lizards!

my ex had 3 snakes and they are mostly the reason i went and got my own.


----------



## Kimberlyann (May 23, 2012)

Revell13 said:


> Where are all the herp girls at, seriously?



2 hours north


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 23, 2012)

Revell13 said:


> just quietly, this is a photo from my latest shoot,
> 
> View attachment 253003
> 
> ...


 Well I have no hope lol. I am only a fitter machinist who likes reptiles & cant snowboard to save myself lol.


----------



## Revell13 (May 23, 2012)

Kimberlyann said:


> 2 hours north



Mind riding pillion? Ill pick you up on the weekend


----------



## Kimberlyann (May 24, 2012)

abnrmal91 said:


> Well I have no hope lol. I am only a fitter machinist who likes reptiles & cant snowboard to save myself lol.



Poor Daniel  ive never seen snow in my life so dont stress about not being able to snow board


----------



## Rocky (May 24, 2012)

Revell13 said:


> just quietly, this is a photo from my latest shoot,
> 
> View attachment 253003
> 
> ...




I Lol'd.


----------



## Kimberlyann (May 24, 2012)

Revell13 said:


> Mind riding pillion? Ill pick you up on the weekend



Yehh, ummm, i may sound like a idiot but i have to idea what the hell a pillion is. My first guess would maybe be a bike?


----------



## Rocky (May 24, 2012)

pretzels said:


> why are people scared of dragons??




They breathe fire, and tend to be quite aggressive towards townsfolk. Not to mention the millions of damage they cause smashing though villages. Quite a dangerous animal.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 24, 2012)

Kimberlyann said:


> Yehh, ummm, i may sound like a idiot but i have to idea what the hell a pillion is. My first guess would maybe be a bike?




back seat on a bike babe. best place to be. arms wrapped around a nice strong rider


----------



## Red_LaCN (May 24, 2012)

Sometimes i think its better being single. No man to say no when i want another pet,no man to answer to if i am late coming back from down the street. 
Then again,it is lonely at times,and i have to take out my own rubbish. 
Speaking of which,i best go put the bin out now before i forget like last week.
If the right man shows himself,well and good.


----------



## Kimberlyann (May 24, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> back seat on a bike babe. best place to be. arms wrapped around a nice strong rider



In my dreams, reality is some 50yr old on a scooter will show up an be like "ohh yeh i saw a skink im my garden this one time"


----------



## CaptainRatbag (May 24, 2012)

Thats funny.... I have a similar problem, only completely different.
Girls tend to shake in thier boots when they see my snake :shock::lol:

(sorry if its been done before, I havent looked thru the entire thread 

PS, it prolly isnt a good idea to drag a guy home and then tell him you have herps :shock: I definately wouldnt :lol:


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 24, 2012)

abnrmal91 said:


> Well I have no hope lol. I am only a fitter machinist who likes reptiles & cant snowboard to save myself lol.


My Husband is a Fitter/Machinist, they ROCK


----------



## pretzels (May 24, 2012)

Rocky said:


> They breathe fire, and tend to be quite aggressive towards townsfolk. Not to mention the millions of damage they cause smashing though villages. Quite a dangerous animal.



hahah rocky! u got all the jokes bro!


----------



## Rocky (May 24, 2012)

pretzels said:


> hahah rocky! u got all the jokes bro!




What can I say, I'm hilarious.

Sorry ladies, I'm taken  Feel free to join the queue though!


----------



## Snake-Supplies (May 24, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> Thats funny.... I have a similar problem, only completely different.
> Girls tend to shake in thier boots when they see my snake :shock::lol:




Thats because it's so big.



MoreliaJewels said:


> My Husband is a Fitter/Machinist, they ROCK




So he fits in and grinds away?



Kimberlyann said:


> A guy that loves repties as much as i do, is covered in tattos, is around my age, single and in my area. Ohh and he cant be a complete nut case, must be able to support himself, doesnt drink or do drugs 24\7.... Yehhh rigghhhttt! Never going to happen




Think you may need to lower your standards.



Revell13 said:


> just quietly, this is a photo from my latest shoot,
> 
> View attachment 253003
> 
> ...



Dude... are you wearing a skirt or somthing??. :shock:


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 24, 2012)

JoshuaAtherton said:


> Thats because it's so big.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your a funny fellow  Lets just say he is into precision and fine tuning


----------



## Revell13 (May 24, 2012)

JoshuaAtherton said:


> Dude... are you wearing a skirt or somthing??. :shock:



Ha, its an apron, as I said, the photographer was after a specific look, not exactly to my liking but its the most recent shot I have (taken two weeks ago)

And I'm leaving defence to go to uni, not because of my sense of fashion


----------



## moosenoose (May 24, 2012)

I don't like snakes. Yucky, slimy things.


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 24, 2012)

VenomOOse said:


> I don't like snakes. Yucky, slimy things.


Your handling the wrong sort then ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Dannyboi (May 24, 2012)

I don't know many guys who are afraid of snakes to be honest. I know a few maybe 4-5 but I know plenty of girls who are afraid..


----------



## fourexes (May 24, 2012)

I have tatts, don't wear a skirt, don't do fashion shoots, drink loads of beer & rum though which may one day contribute to the 150 barrier one day and also am a literate boilermaker (doesn't seem to be that many around), so I do things with my hands that most machinists can't do with machines  I also manipulate electricity & solid metals for a living. For a past time I enjoy my herps, with only one e, amongst other things.

Is everyone reading up on what to put on their dating site profile? rofl

Having said that though I appear to be isolated and already taken  and sometimes I wonder why.... lol


----------



## Revell13 (May 24, 2012)

^^ this guy beats me hands down.


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 24, 2012)

Revell13 said:


> ^^ this guy beats me hands down.


Not necessarily lol any-one can toot their own horn  I am sure you are a fantastic package


----------



## Defective (May 24, 2012)

Revell13 said:


> just quietly, this is a photo from my latest shoot,
> 
> View attachment 253003
> 
> ...



phwoah!!!!!! my mind = BLOWN!!!! a herp nerd *grins* i like it! hi i'm Rhiannon!


----------



## Specks (May 24, 2012)

18 year old fresh out of school that works in the meat industry, rides trail bikes and keeps plenty or reptiles
With dalby not exactly having a thriving "social scene" it makes it hard to find people
But the little town i live in with 7 houses it makes it even harder
Single life is looking likely for a while ahahah
How many others have accepted the bleak outlook of being single ?


----------



## Defective (May 24, 2012)

Specks said:


> 18 year old fresh out of school that works in the meat industry, rides trail bikes and keeps plenty or reptiles
> With dalby not exactly having a thriving "social scene" it makes it hard to find people
> But the little town i live in with 7 houses it makes it even harder
> Single life is looking likely for a while ahahah
> How many others have accepted the bleak outlook of being single ?


yup...i don't hold much hope living in adelaide


----------



## fourexes (May 24, 2012)

Yeah because adelaide is small....

Dalby is a little smaller than Adelaide, and I know some of the girls from Dalby still know how to have fun  Country girls are great fun.

Travelled around a bit with work


----------



## CaptainRatbag (May 24, 2012)

Kimberlyann said:


> 2 hours north




Yea.... just out of reach


----------



## Kimberlyann (May 24, 2012)

JoshuaAtherton said:


> Think you may need to lower your standards.:


 Okayyy, ill take away the 'must' have tattoos then


----------



## Revell13 (May 24, 2012)

I have two tats, don't drink or do drugs often, I assume I'm around your age, not a complete nutcase (only on days that start with a consonant...  but I do still smoke cigarets.


----------



## Specks (May 24, 2012)

Defective said:


> yup...i don't hold much hope living in adelaide



Adelaide
There is a million people there
The little town out of dalby I live in has like 20 or 30 and dalby has Idk how many but id say 30 000 in the surrounding areas
I'm sure your luck is a lot higher than mine


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 25, 2012)

Well ladies if your looking for me I am currently on a train, come find me lol.


----------



## Rocky (May 25, 2012)

1. I'm a Doctor, Humanitarian Lawyer, Animal activist. I am ripped in every possible way, I have 20 mill saved in the bank and a further 10m invested, I own my own house(s) and rent them out to free to families in need. I'm a demi-god. I make a mean pasta bake. And I'm single. I'm a male model, but am too attractive for photographers cameras to handle.


2. Now without lies: I'm a Disability support worker. Not ripped as such, but built in some ways, I've trained in defensive martial arts for many years now. I rent my house, 3 month lease first time renter. I do however make a mean pasta bake and believe I am a demi-god. And i'd rather die then be a male model. No tats, as I want to make sure I know what I want on my skin forever instead of getting one because everyone else has. No piercings anymore, my body rejects them. I'm broke as all hell, as my new job doesn't know how to pay people. I'm currently living off powdered soup. I have ridiculously elevated levels of cortisol in my body, the stress hormone. Not because I am stressed all the time, actually doctors can't figure it out, this prevents me from ever sleeping. I'll close my eyes, but I wont sleep. This also prevents me from getting "tired" not sure how that would feel. Oh, and I'm taken 

I'd pick number two every time, and would never change myself for anyone or anything.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (May 25, 2012)

Sounds good Rocky good on you for staying as yourself 

I am like a few others on here.... I cannot find the guys that like herps and big dogs, my 2 main things that I love. I find that most guys do not like me having a snake


----------



## Rocky (May 25, 2012)

I can't understand this. There is a handful of women I know that love my reptiles.. the rest find them "Yucky" I'm yet to find a bloke who doesn't find them cool.

Can't understand how any women on here are finding difficulty in finding a bloke who loves snakes! A woman with reptiles would be a massive pro for me!


----------



## Venomous_RBB (May 25, 2012)

Well some of the guys I know like lizards but dont like snakes, the others just dont like reptiles or they have small dogs and fluffy bunnies and rats, lol.


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 25, 2012)

BlackHeaded92 said:


> Well some of the guys I know like lizards but dont like snakes, the others just dont like reptiles or they have small dogs and fluffy bunnies and rats, lol.


Haha I hate small dogs & fluffy animals are just un-digested reptile food. Little dogs are only good as chew toys for real dogs, they just have little dog syndrome which is annoying as hell. (ps. I am no longer on the train if you were looking lol)


----------



## Megzz (May 25, 2012)

PythonLegs said:


> Ever think maybe the snakes are just an excuse to leave?


Just feel like it's time for this to be quoted again.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (May 25, 2012)

abnrmal91 said:


> Haha I hate small dogs & fluffy animals are just un-digested reptile food. Little dogs are only good as chew toys for real dogs, they just have little dog syndrome which is annoying as hell. (ps. I am no longer on the train if you were looking lol)



Ha ha, nice 

@Megzz - Well It really depends the guys I have talked to seem pretty keen until I tell them i have reptiles... Then they think I am all tom boy and possible lesbian? Like what the hell?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 25, 2012)

Kimberlyann said:


> In my dreams, reality is some 50yr old on a scooter will show up an be like "ohh yeh i saw a skink im my garden this one time"




lol. well now that im on the coast we'll have to fix that.


----------



## Beard (May 25, 2012)

FREE TO GOOD HOME

31yo male. 195cm, 86kg, Has good job, cooks cleans, likes reps, occasionally has a beard.


----------



## Recharge (May 25, 2012)

BlackHeaded92 said:


> Ha ha, nice
> 
> @Megzz - Well It really depends the guys I have talked to seem pretty keen until I tell them i have reptiles... Then they think I am all tom boy and possible lesbian? Like what the hell?



you're meeting the wrong men, one's who are totally insecure about their sexuality and "mainliness"  maybe you're looking at too many eye candy types?

pretty much the same as the guy earlier who seemed out of sorts at a ripped guy wearing an apron which he though was a skirt, sexually insecure  

be yourself and do what you like to do and wait for someone who respects and enjoys who you are  you'll be much happier that way.

most of all, don't believe that you can only be happy with a partner, they bring lots of trouble haha *ducks smack from gf*


----------



## Kimberlyann (May 25, 2012)

Revell13 said:


> I have two tats, don't drink or do drugs often, I assume I'm around your age, not a complete nutcase (only on days that start with a consonant...  but I do still smoke cigarets.



I have 11 now 
Are you trying to tick all my boxes??


----------



## Beard (May 25, 2012)

Revell13 said:


> I have two tats, don't drink or do drugs often, I assume I'm around your age, not a complete nutcase (only on days that start with a consonant...  but I do still smoke cigarets.




Doesn't Drink or do Drugs often, does smoke cigarets[sic], doesn't spell well either


----------



## Venomous_RBB (May 25, 2012)

Recharge said:


> you're meeting the wrong men, one's who are totally insecure about their sexuality and "mainliness"  maybe you're looking at too many eye candy types?
> 
> pretty much the same as the guy earlier who seemed out of sorts at a ripped guy wearing an apron which he though was a skirt, sexually insecure
> 
> ...



Ha ha, understandable, I am myself, not much I want to change lol. Problem is finding a guy that likes herps, It is really cool coming on here and there is so many different people who have a passion for Reptiles. Oh well, one day will come  lol


----------



## Kimberlyann (May 25, 2012)

abnrmal91 said:


> Haha I hate small dogs & fluffy animals are just un-digested reptile food. Little dogs are only good as chew toys for real dogs, they just have little dog syndrome which is annoying as hell. (ps. I am no longer on the train if you were looking lol)


 Hey i have a small dog with little dog syndrome and his the funniest little thing youll ever meet in your life, he rules over the 3 Staffies  if it wasnt for me he would have bern dead, the pet shop my ex worked at was going to put him down because he jumped off a bench and hurt his paw and they didnt have the time to fix it, it wasnt broken. I hate pet shops..


----------



## AM Pythons (May 25, 2012)

there is a singles group in 'groups'... come join if your single...


----------



## Venomous_RBB (May 25, 2012)

Kimberlyann said:


> Hey i have a small dog with little dog syndrome and his the funniest little thing youll ever meet in your life, he rules over the 3 Staffies  if it wasnt for me he would have bern dead, the pet shop my ex worked at was going to put him down because he jumped off a bench and hurt his paw and they didnt have the time to fix it, it wasnt broken. I hate pet shops..



Thats really nice that you rescued him 




AM Pythons said:


> there is a singles group in 'groups'... come join if your single...



I am pretty sure I have seen that and joined, unless there is another one, lol.


----------



## Revell13 (May 25, 2012)

I may have been wearing a skirt/apron but I am very comfortable with my sexuality tyvm, I'm straight, some of my closest friends are GLBT and we all get along fine 

And yes, my spelling is pretty atrocious


----------



## pretzels (May 25, 2012)

i have yet to find someone of the male variety to even come near my snakes and they are both babies!!! my older brother refuses ( hes 24- its hilarious) and my brother in law cracks a spaz if he even has to see them. 

my ex did have snakes but just thought it was a joke when i told him i was getting one. 

but none of my guy friends or my sisters guy friends will come near my baby. i mean i could understand it with my spotted cuz he isnt nice but my coastal is a little sweetheart. their all just big sooks who try and act manly and tell us our hobby is stupid cuz their afraid of them


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 25, 2012)

Maybe if all you stopped referring to them as herps people may not mistake it for herpes. Herpes does tend to clear the room if you mention it lol


----------



## Beard (May 25, 2012)

abnrmal91 said:


> Maybe if all you stopped referring to them as herps people may not mistake it for herpes. Herpes does tend to clear the room if you mention it lol



They're not herpes, they're love bumps, built in 'ticklers', pleasure ribs etc.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (May 25, 2012)

ha ha herpes, I normally just say snakes/dragons.
I only refer to them as herps on here because people know what I am talking about, lol.


----------



## Rocky (May 25, 2012)

Wow some of the Men in this country need to harden up. Next time one bitches it, pour him a glass of cement.


----------



## Revell13 (May 25, 2012)

Rocky said:


> Wow some of the Men in this country need to harden up. Next time one bitches it, pour him a glass of cement.



/agree

haha on a completely unrelated topic, i just put a new substrate in with my skinks, its reptibark, and they all disappeared! they have come back out now but it was funny as hell when I put them in there, looked and couldn't see anything.


----------



## SteveNT (May 25, 2012)

The real herp loving men knocked off early and are heading for their herping/ fishing/ crabbing/ drinking spots.


----------



## Rocky (May 25, 2012)

Easiest way to find us, stand in a busy street, scream and yell AHHHHH SNAKE! We'll be by your side in seconds.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (May 25, 2012)

Rocky said:


> Easiest way to find us, stand in a busy street, scream and yell AHHHHH SNAKE! We'll be by your side in seconds.



lol love it, if I did that at TAFE then people would be staring at me weirdly lol plus I wouldnt be like AHHH I would be so interested in it and trying to work out what species it was (unless it was obvious) and would probably say nothing.


----------



## pretzels (May 25, 2012)

BlackHeaded92 said:


> lol love it, if I did that at TAFE then people would be staring at me weirdly lol plus I wouldnt be like AHHH I would be so interested in it and trying to work out what species it was (unless it was obvious) and would probably say nothing.




you know before i got my snakes i probably would have been legit screaming because of a reptile near me. but now im more inclined to get some pics and figure out what it is rather then scream as well


----------



## Megzz (May 25, 2012)

If you just told the guy you're not gonna put out til he holds your python, he isn't gonna have a problem with the snake. Cmon, seriously!?


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 25, 2012)

snakes123 said:


> Ayy leave the pasty ones out of it...  im pasty.



get out in the sun more you ..pasty



tarafritz2011 said:


> Is it too much to ask that a man doesnt shake in his boots when he sees my snakes? Its getting ridiculous! Come on guys!



apart from the fact I'm too old for you & you are far away,I'd love your snakes but then again I am on this site so I must be OK


----------



## damian83 (May 25, 2012)

tarafritz2011 said:


> Is it too much to ask that a man doesnt shake in his boots when he sees my snakes? Its getting ridiculous! Come on guys!



I won't unless your pull out a trousers snake 
I haven't got many friends that are into them but a friends little sister is getting one soon I'm gonna get her to join up here too



Revell13 said:


> /agree
> 
> haha on a completely unrelated topic, i just put a new substrate in with my skinks, its reptibark, and they all disappeared! they have come back out now but it was funny as hell when I put them in there, looked and couldn't see anything.


Your not meant to cover them in it lol



Beard said:


> FREE TO GOOD HOME
> 
> 31yo male. 195cm, 86kg, Has good job, cooks cleans, likes reps, occasionally has a beard.





Occasionally? How do you hide it


----------



## Beard (May 25, 2012)

damian83 said:


> I won't unless your pull out a trousers snake
> I haven't got many friends that are into them but a friends little sister is getting one soon I'm gonna get her to join up here too
> 
> 
> ...



its a marvel of the modern world. a small device known as a razor. it allows me to cleanly cut the hair away from my face. due to the male sex hormone known as testosterone Im able to regrow the facial hair that after a few days begins to form a beard, which is the human males version of a mane.


----------



## moosenoose (May 26, 2012)

:lol: a mane!!


----------



## Red_LaCN (May 26, 2012)

Perhaps the non herp men have issues with the fact that some of us women have pythons bigger than theirs?


----------



## Rocky (May 26, 2012)

Hahahahahaha Beard, hilarious. Love it.


----------



## Revell13 (May 26, 2012)

lol, was going to reply to the "pythons bigger than theirs" post, then realised this is a moderated forum, and I would be in some serious trouble if I posted what I was going to say 

Just met a girl at a house party - cute chick, 20 yo uni student - mentioned I have water dragons as pets - didn't believe me at first then I showed her photos and she responded with "oh, that's cool, I'm going inside now" herp loving girls are few and far between


----------



## Specks (May 26, 2012)

Why did you mention that :/


----------



## reptalica (May 27, 2012)

Rocky said:


> Easiest way to find us, stand in a busy street, scream and yell AHHHHH SNAKE! We'll be by your side in seconds.



Yep the same as screaming out AHHHH TOPLESS WOMAN.

We'll also be by your side in seconds.


----------



## disintegratus (May 27, 2012)

you don't need to find one that loves them, just find one that's undecided and break his spirit... I mean, teach him to love your pets.
My partner was one of those people who think 1 dog and 1 cat is having pets. Now he's just accepted the fact that to me, having pets means a zoo, and he's stuck with it. And he likes the herps, but he's still a bit nervous with the bigger snakes.


----------



## vampstorso (May 27, 2012)

Revell13 said:


> lol, was going to reply to the "pythons bigger than theirs" post, then realised this is a moderated forum, and I would be in some serious trouble if I posted what I was going to say
> 
> Just met a girl at a house party - cute chick, 20 yo uni student - mentioned I have water dragons as pets - didn't believe me at first then I showed her photos and she responded with "oh, that's cool, I'm going inside now" herp loving girls are few and far between



Ever seen jokes on tv shows about how girls shouldn't mention ther pets straight up or they'll look like the crazy cat etc lady? Same thing lol.


----------



## Dannyboi (May 27, 2012)

vampstorso said:


> Ever seen jokes on tv shows about how girls shouldn't mention ther pets straight up or they'll look like the crazy cat etc lady? Same thing lol.


Crazy Cat ladies are great though. They think all they have in the world is their cats, so they must be more desperate.


----------



## vampstorso (May 27, 2012)

Dannyboi said:


> Crazy Cat ladies are great though. They think all they have in the world is their cats, so they must be more desperate.



...desperate is great? 
Personally I don't like the idea of someone who'd be happy with anyone paying them attention haha 


Or maybe I read this wrong 



But my point was...make them like you before mentioning your zoo haha 
Luckily for me I love the boyfriends zoo, and I think he feels the same haha


----------



## Jungletrans (May 27, 2012)

My teenage daughters bring their girlfriends home sometimes and their initial panic at the lounge room full of pythons changes to ooos and aahs then where can I get one of them .


----------



## damian83 (May 27, 2012)

Beard you must be quick growing I don't shave for a week and its only furry , and I mean my face not trouser python

Maybe instead of a trouser python, I have a bearded dragon


----------



## Dannyboi (May 27, 2012)

vampstorso said:


> ...desperate is great?
> Personally I don't like the idea of someone who'd be happy with anyone paying them attention haha
> 
> 
> ...


the more desperate the higher chance they wont mind the herps.


----------



## damian83 (May 27, 2012)

The more desperatell they are are you are?


----------



## Beard (May 27, 2012)

damian83 said:


> Beard you must be quick growing I don't shave for a week and its only furry , and I mean my face not trouser python
> 
> Maybe instead of a trouser python, I have a bearded dragon




hahaha. bearded dragon well, damo , if your 'bearded dragon' begins spitting fire please see a doctor


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 27, 2012)

Herp loving men are watching the F1 having a beer or 2 or more lol.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (May 28, 2012)

Maybe it is how you are approaching he guys. ( especially after a few ales  )

Girl: " So, do you like herps"?

Guy: " Herpes"? We're done. Cya.


----------



## Beard (May 28, 2012)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Maybe it is how you are approaching he guys. ( especially after a few ales  )
> 
> Girl: " So, do you like herps"?
> 
> Guy: " Herpes"? We're done. Cya.




suppose its better than ' I'll see your herpes and raise you syphilis'.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (May 28, 2012)

Beard said:


> suppose its better than ' I'll see your herpes and raise you syphilis'.



Ha ha, you are so awesome


----------

